# Will 275/40/17s fit up front??



## AWESOMO 4000 (Sep 11, 2005)

Hey guys-

Need to put some new tires on my 04. Looking at the Goodyear Ealge F1 GS D3. I have been doing some reading, and it looks like a lot of guys are putting 275/40/17s on the back. Will these fit up front at all, or will there be clearence issues? Anybody running this set up? Will just be using the stock rims.

Why a 3600lbs car was equipped with 245 M+S tires as the biggest tire available from the factory is a mystery to me, but whatever. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

275/40ZR17's will barely fit the rears, I don't think they are going to fit the fronts.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> 275/40ZR17's will barely fit the rears, I don't think they are going to fit the fronts.


There is so little wheel well room on these cars that I just stick with the stock tire sizes. I'm looking at tires again now. Had the G3D3's on for about 8K miles but when I rotated them front to rear I couldn't get the fronts to balance out again. Sent 'em back to Tire Rack for Dunlop Super Maxx and they were so out of round I sent them back too. Now I have Michelin PS2's and three out of four are out of round. Think I'm going with either the Firestone Firehawk Wide Ovals or maybe the Yokohama db's. I tell 'ya, I've never had so many problems with tires in my life. Quality control must be out to lunch at these places.

JET


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

J.E.T. said:


> There is so little wheel well room on these cars that I just stick with the stock tire sizes. I'm looking at tires again now. Had the G3D3's on for about 8K miles but when I rotated them front to rear I couldn't get the fronts to balance out again. Sent 'em back to Tire Rack for Dunlop Super Maxx and they were so out of round I sent them back too. Now I have Michelin PS2's and three out of four are out of round. Think I'm going with either the Firestone Firehawk Wide Ovals or maybe the Yokohama db's. I tell 'ya, I've never had so many problems with tires in my life. Quality control must be out to lunch at these places.
> 
> JET


Holy crap! I like Goodyear Eagle F1's personally, but, if you keep getting these tires in out of round then maybe try the local Discount Tire....


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

I wonder if the quality that Tire Rack gets is inferior. They seem almost too willing to take returns on tires that are defective. Almost every time I hear about tires not working out it is from there and not a local shop that is responsible for mounting and balancing.

Just a thought.


----------

